# VestaCP web domain IP



## Camargo (Mar 11, 2014)

I cant add an domain. IP doesn't show on WEB interface. Can`t either access the domain "exemple.com" on browser 







Is there an tutorial to initial setup to vestacp (after fresh Centos 6.x install)?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 11, 2014)

It should have automatically setup IPs, but just in case it hasn't...

Try this:

Go into /usr/local/vesta/bin/

These are all the scripts VestaCP uses (from the web interfaces).  I'd probably say start by messing around with this (maybe run v-update-sys-ip?) and go from there.  I can't really say I experienced that (never had that problem come up before) so I can't really tell you what needs to be fixed.


----------

